# Happy Birthday to KPowerMania and amit.



## Psychosocial (Oct 31, 2008)

*Happy Birthday Kid!* 

------------------------------------------
Ok so tomorrow is my b'day. My family dosent follow the surprise method. I name them a gadget <25k and they buy it for me. Totally confused this time. Please suggest me. No gaming consoles please .


----------



## desiibond (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Suggest a gadget <25k*

hmm. Sony-DCR-SR42E camcorder (HDD based)


----------



## Desmond (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Suggest a gadget <25k*

Some top-of-the-line GFX card...


----------



## krates (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Suggest a gadget <25k*

hmm netbook

birthday par 25k .?????? WTF ?

mujhe treat dena mat bhulna


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Suggest a gadget <25k*

^sure .



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Some top-of-the-line GFX card...



I will need to change my sh1t mobo too for that coz PCIex16 1.0 dznt utilise full potential of newer cards. 

I was thinking of E8400/P45 Neo-F/Palit HD4870



desiibond said:


> hmm. Sony-DCR-SR42E camcorder (HDD based)



Nice one but what will a 14yrs old kid do with a camcorder


----------



## dreamcatcher (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Suggest a gadget <25k*

Ahh..just wish I had parents like these. 

Get your computer revamped or get the PS3.


----------



## Pathik (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Suggest a gadget <25k*

Great Family. Samsung NC10 Netbook.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Suggest a gadget <25k*



dreamcatcher said:


> Ahh..just wish I had parents like these.
> 
> Get your computer revamped or get the PS3.



Read the first post please.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Suggest a gadget <25k*

Get the Cowon A3.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Suggest a gadget <25k*

^^Already have iPod Nano 3G 4GB and PSP for portable multimedia.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Suggest a gadget <25k*



KPower Mania said:


> ^sure .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hehe. Are yaar. How much will you invest in computer. Get something else. It's your B'day gift. Get something that is better. 

Best way to do this is to go to mall like Croma or reliance digital or ezone. Roam around, get a list of what you liked, then we will discus.. that is bettter than shooting in the dark.

Get that 25k first


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Suggest a gadget <25k*

^^No Croma or any other malls. Living in a small city sux...


----------



## desiibond (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Suggest a gadget <25k*

ah okay. what are the gadgets you have and what is your system config?


----------



## ring_wraith (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Suggest a gadget <25k*

Sell your PSP and iPod Nano and get an iPod touch. You won't regret it. With the remainder of the cash, get a graphics card.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Suggest a gadget <25k*

anyways, I am sticking to camcorder or something like that. Believe me, it's a lot of fun. be it trips or casual home videos. 

Also get a puppy. Camcorder + puppy = lot of fun 

one more thing is Hero/TVS electic scooter. No license requied. Anyone can drive it.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Suggest a gadget <25k*



KPower Mania said:


> ^^Already have iPod Nano 3G 4GB and PSP for portable multimedia.



You dont need anything else.Save your dad's money.


----------



## red_devil (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Suggest a gadget <25k*

25K B'day gift for a 14 year old kid !!?!! 

I'd suggest you go beyond any electronic item... how about buying some kinda high end personalized chair or something ?? <something similar to what Stephen Hawking uses > that way you wouldn't have to get up from your chair for anything  
{well, for most things  }


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Suggest a gadget <25k*

I have :-

Nokia E61i/6070/3110c
PSP
iPod Nano 3G 4GB
E4500/2GB RAM/8800GT 512MB
a Spitz breed dog (2yrs old)
personal Activa.... driving without license lolz
2x EP-630
some chinese MP3 player lolz
Sony MDR-XD200
Nikon L10i (personal)/ Nikon D40 (shared between family)
a Sony HandyCam (dad's, wont lemme touch it)


I am thinking of a Guitar/Amps ....what say ?


----------



## Chirag (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Suggest a gadget <25k*

*image.excite.co.uk/digitaledge/news/2214_0.jpg

Surely you won't be having a wife.. Go for it


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Suggest a gadget <25k*



Chirag said:


> *image.excite.co.uk/digitaledge/news/2214_0.jpg
> 
> Surely you won't be having a wife.. Go for it



+1 

Aww, ain't she a beauty?


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Suggest a gadget <25k*

lmao


----------



## desiibond (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Suggest a gadget <25k*



KPower Mania said:


> I have :-
> 
> Nokia E61i/6070/3110c
> PSP
> ...



The weak gadget that you have here is cell phone. Get yourself a good phone.

COming to Guitar. You need to take guitar classes. For that you don't need anything better than a 5k basic guitar. 

Get a guitar and a good cell phone. Enroll for music classes. 

use s/w based synthesizer etc if you want to do R&D with music. Later you can get an amp etc etc


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Suggest a gadget <25k*

Any investment in an instrument is a good investment
As you are into slipknot n stuff, A guitar is your best buy. you'll get the best of amps+elec. guitar for that budget
If you are really keen on guitaring though, start small with an acoustic guitar (about 4K) and enroll somewhere for tutoring. Once you have mastered that (in 3-4 months based on your speed). Use the remaining money to buy the best elec. guitar there is and then shred like Alexie Leiho 
Or a Chancellor 5 piece drum set will be yours for 12K (19K for 7 piece+cymbals)
That will make your house come down


----------



## desiibond (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Suggest a gadget <25k*

^^ just house. He has capacity to blast entire colony 

@KPower Mania, so, did you take music lessons before?


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Suggest a gadget <25k*

Kpower, (why K power when name starts with "p", anyway)
Whot say?
@desiibond
An entire band can bring the area crashing down with angry neighbours at the door every 2 minutes. This is just a drum set 
Trust me..I know


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Suggest a gadget <25k*

I know keyboards and yes, I am enrolling for guitar classes with friends (planning on opening the first Death Metal band in Gujarat lolz).



desiibond said:


> The weak gadget that you have here is cell phone. Get yourself a good phone.
> 
> COming to Guitar. You need to take guitar classes. For that you don't need anything better than a 5k basic guitar.
> 
> ...



E61i is a weak phone ? Are you sure ? Then I might consider buying a Palm Treo 750.



desiibond said:


> ^^ just house. _*He has capacity to blast entire colony*_
> 
> @KPower Mania, so, did you take music lessons before?


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Suggest a gadget <25k*

What keyboard? Which brand? Logitech? 
Naaah I'm kidding.
Which brand do you have? and what do you know? Maybe you can sell off the old one, add that top the 25K and buy a new one


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Suggest a gadget <25k*



thewisecrab said:


> Kpower, _*(why K power when name starts with "p", anyway)*_
> Whot say?
> @desiibond
> An entire band can bring the area crashing down with angry neighbours at the door every 2 minutes. This is just a drum set
> Trust me..I know



You dont wanna know that. Trust me .

And about drum set, well, I prefer a guitar. And one of my friend already got a drumset so no need for another drummer .



thewisecrab said:


> What keyboard? Which brand? Logitech?
> Naaah I'm kidding.
> Which brand do you have? and what do you know? Maybe you can sell off the old one, add that top the 25K and buy a new one



I have a Casio. Dunno model number but its quite big with LCD and stuff. But I dun wanna go the keyboard way too as one of my friend is an experienced keyboardist with a Yamaha keyboard and my main interest is guitar. Riffs are cool lolz.



thewisecrab said:


> What keyboard? Which brand? Logitech?
> Naaah I'm kidding.
> Which brand do you have? and what do you know? Maybe you can sell off the old one, add that top the 25K and buy a new one




And why u like LP so much ?


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Suggest a gadget <25k*

Go for a guitar....
Basic one as suggested first and then work your way to Alexie Laiho


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Suggest a gadget <25k*

^^EDIT :- its Alexi Laiho .


----------



## desiibond (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Suggest a gadget <25k*



KPower Mania said:


> I know keyboards and yes, I am enrolling for guitar classes with friends (planning on opening the first Death Metal band in Gujarat lolz).
> 
> 
> 
> E61i is a weak phone ? Are you sure ? Then I might consider buying a Palm Treo 750.



I meant you have all these new gadgets/rig and old phone.

yes. E61i was a good phone but is outdated. Check the latest symbian phones and winmobile phones 

anyways, concentrate on getting guitar. I do not have much idea on this though.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Suggest a gadget <25k*

^^ ok then... will get a basic guitar from Aria/Yamaha/Hobner and the likes....


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Suggest a gadget <25k*

Done (silly typos )
Anyway,
I like Linkin Park as those are the only songs I can perform on my keyboard
Try performing a CoB song on the keyboard without any mistake and then let me now 
Regarding guitars,
ask your guitarists friends for recommendations. I cant guide you here 
PS. Not to sound bad, but Casio is the n00biest of all keyboards
Again, dont take this personally


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Suggest a gadget <25k*

^lol... anyways, its none of my bussiness as to what a individual likes. And ya, CoB songs one of teh toughest . I really wanna learn Hellhounds on my Trails and In Your Face on keyboard .

Ya... Casio sux. Yamaha ftw...


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Suggest a gadget <25k*

Good luck with In your Face. 
Thats why I'm sticking to Mike Shinoda for now 
Yamaha...yamaha...yamaha....


----------



## hullap (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Suggest a gadget <25k*



KPower Mania said:


> I know keyboards and yes, I am enrolling for guitar classes with friends (planning on opening the first Death Metal band in Gujarat lolz).




there are like 100 there


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Suggest a gadget <25k*

^^
Really? Cool 
Bands are lying around in Bombay like dirt  (I mean I have lost count with the no. of bands )
Most of the public think they are like Magik from Rock On 
n00bs


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Suggest a gadget <25k*

Rock On music is really rock in the first place..... ROTFLMAO 

how about one of *www.espguitars.com/guitars_alexi.html.... if I can afford .


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Suggest a gadget <25k*

^^Teh most intelligent post. Get the hell out of here spammer.


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Suggest a gadget <25k*

First Advance Happy Bday Paranj

Well I can already see u have all the things which one can dream even @ age of 30 ..
Also 25k for a bday gift  ..ur father must be really very very rich thats y u have gone into dark terrotories..Is ur father a businessman ? 

Ok lets talk about the gift...Just pledge on ur bday that u will not see violent and blood/gore movies, u will concentrate on studies and u will spend time with ur mother,father also not just PC  

That will be the best gift from u to them

Also regd 25k ....say to ur parents u dont want..Instead go to some mandir etc and donate this 25k or give food to hungry children around your vicinity.This way u will feel enlightened within ur soul 

I know this is too much for a 14 yr old kid..so its ur wish 

or else with 25k buy what u want ! but try this method atleast once in this  life !


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Suggest a gadget <25k*

^^Thanks for the wishes. And I already left bloody/gory movies. And if I donate all the money, what about my band .


----------



## Chirag (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Suggest a gadget <25k*

Donate a little amount. It feels great. personal experience.


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Suggest a gadget <25k*


If you dont know the ABCs of the elec guitar, (not just tablature but actual riffs et all), you'll find Alexei's guitar very confusing.
Again I'm repeating what I said previously:


> Regarding guitars,
> Ask your guitarists friends for recommendations. I cant guide you here


and give esumitkumar's suggestions a thought,
but then again, it's your B'day, your call


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Suggest a gadget <25k*

@Paranj,get a N82 and donate the remaining money.That way you'll get to own a good mobile,really VFM and you can also get some blessings


----------



## utsav (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: Suggest a gadget <25k*



KPower Mania said:


> Ok so tomorrow is my b'day. My family dosent follow the surprise method. I name them a gadget <25k and they buy it for me. Totally confused this time. Please suggest me. No gaming consoles please .


btw its aishwarya rai's birthday too  

Happy birthday dude its 1st nov now  

kal mera birthday hai   aur Shahrukh khan ka bhi


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: Suggest a gadget <25k*

Happy B'day paranj 
So, whats your final call?


----------



## Pathik (Nov 1, 2008)

Happy Birthday kiddo. Edited the topic.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 1, 2008)

Hey thanks. Me 14 now. Thanks to all. May you have a brutal weekend .


----------



## ancientrites (Nov 1, 2008)

happy birthday KPower Mania.God bless you.here something that i want you to do.
there is a track called "Funeral Fog" by Mayhem or "a world to win" by gorgoroth.i want you to listen to either one of the track twice.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 1, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Hey thanks. Me 14 now. Thanks to all. May you have a brutal weekend .




Many many happy returns of the day dude.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 1, 2008)

Funeral Fog on my list.



desiibond said:


> Many many happy returns of the day dude.


----------



## saqib_khan (Nov 1, 2008)

I first time saw some1 opening a new thread for wishing birthday himself.

BTW, happy birhday.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 1, 2008)

I did not open this thread wishing myself lolz. I had made this thread asking for suggestion for a gadget and Pathik edited it. lolz


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 1, 2008)

Happy Birthday Kid. Now I ain't exactly a Big Spender or High Roller type of guy so I say what Avery Carrington said to Tommy Vercetti "Invest it Baby" Now I know u can't buy Real Estate or sumptuous shares of a firm with that kind of money but u can sure start getting some interest on it bu depositing it in a Bank. later when the Snowball gets bigger apply for a Credit Card and get stuff online which u like and can't get now due non-availability issues.
AFA donating money is concerned, Poon tabhi milta hai jab swichha se dhan ka daan ho, naa ki Bapu k paise ko naali main bahaya jaye. 
Anyways Happy Birthday once again and may this year sees u gaining more Mana and Experience, in every form


----------



## Chirag (Nov 1, 2008)

Happy Birthday


----------



## adi007 (Nov 1, 2008)

HB kiddo..
For 24K ...hmmm.... how about a home theater system in ur room ...


----------



## Pathik (Nov 1, 2008)

Seriously invest it. Get 200 RPL and 10 RIL. By the time you mature, the money will probably have doubled. Or more.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 1, 2008)

lolz the market is going down like anything. Even the big companies are crippling so why waste it now...


----------



## utsav (Nov 1, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Seriously invest it. Get 200 RPL and 10 RIL. By the time you mature, the money will probably have doubled. Or more.



By the time he will be 15 that time his 25k will become 0.250k


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 1, 2008)

happy bday to most controversial and popular kid on the forum who has changed the title of the thread  ..CONGO !! NJOY ur day !


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 1, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> lolz the market is going down like anything. Even the big companies are crippling so why waste it now...


If u seriously want to invest go for "Navaratna" shares.
ONGC
NTPC
SBI etc (ask ur dad, he'd know better)

B/W, Hapy b'day KP. Njoy.

Get a good phone and donate the rest to Digit for their server running cost


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 1, 2008)

*img155.imageshack.us/img155/8157/happybirthdayfi7.jpg


----------



## ico (Nov 1, 2008)

Happy Birthday.........


----------



## desiibond (Nov 1, 2008)

Guys who are asking kpower to invest in shares. take a break!! he is 14 and a better way of investments is to buy something like a Gold Bracelet. Gold value is always on the rise and moreover, it's a nice showoff in school. Once he get bored, sell it off and he gets more money than what he paid for the ornament like gold chain or bracelet.

Don't suggest a kid to enter into shares business. it's a lottery world and needs lot of maturity to do share market buy/sell. 

@Pathik. Share market business is for the matured and not for people getting mature


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 1, 2008)

^^Exactly. Aur mere birthday par kyun mujhe kangaal karna chahte hon .

@Sumit uncle 
Pathik changed it.


----------



## kalpik (Nov 1, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Faun (Nov 1, 2008)

happy birthday.

Get a mask similar to slipknot. Celebrate your birthday metal style.


----------



## Ron (Nov 1, 2008)

happy birthday dude!


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 1, 2008)

Happy birthday mate!
Now we have yet another 14 year old in the forum


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 1, 2008)

T159 said:


> happy birthday.
> 
> Get a mask similar to slipknot. Celebrate your birthday metal style.



lolz the best idea. I better get my face corpse painted .


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 1, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> *img155.imageshack.us/img155/8157/happybirthdayfi7.jpg




+1 
In true forum-er style


----------



## desiibond (Nov 1, 2008)

btw, where is Amit??


----------



## phreak0ut (Nov 1, 2008)

Happy b'day kiddo.


----------



## skippednote (Nov 1, 2008)

Happy birthday


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 1, 2008)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Ecko (Nov 1, 2008)

Happy B'day
BTW Started a Gift Reconking Thread Dat Became a Wishing Thread


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 1, 2008)

BTW, my buying advice to you-
Save for another year, and buy a good pistol.
Then you can get a realistic fragging experience.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 1, 2008)

^^ huh. what a PJ


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 1, 2008)

lol we have one real Pistol.... 12 bore Rifle and a SMG. Licensed. But I dont prefer going around shooting people !!


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 1, 2008)

Happy Birthday KPower Mania & Amit.
God bless you both.

Aur Kpower_mania, kaunsa gadget purchase kiya tune? ya karnewale ho? 
I recommend saving the money in bank.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 1, 2008)

desiibond said:


> btw, where is Amit??


 
me too same question + who is amit...

Btw...Happy B'Day 2 the Dark animal Kpowermania 
i hope u got the B'Day bumps frm ur frnds...


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 1, 2008)

o_0


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 1, 2008)

Happy Birthday KPower Mania & Amit.


----------



## hullap (Nov 1, 2008)

vv

```
_   _    _    ____  ______   __
| | | |  / \  |  _ \|  _ \ \ / /
| |_| | / _ \ | |_) | |_) \ V / 
|  _  |/ ___ \|  __/|  __/ | |  
|_| |_/_/   \_\_|   |_|    |_|  
                                
 ____ ___ ____ _____ _   _ ____    _ __   ___ _ _ _ _ 
| __ )_ _|  _ \_   _| | | |  _ \  / \\ \ / / | | / / |
|  _ \| || |_) || | | |_| | | | |/ _ \\ V /| | | | | |
| |_) | ||  _ < | | |  _  | |_| / ___ \| | |_|_|_| | |
|____/___|_| \_\|_| |_| |_|____/_/   \_\_| (_|_|_)_|_|
```


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 1, 2008)

^^Which guitar do you recommand ?


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 1, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Seriously invest it. Get 200 RPL and 10 RIL. By the time you mature, the money will probably have doubled. Or more.


I second that 
Seriously, This is the best time to buy stocks as they are practically dirt cheap now (comparing to their price when sensex touched 22K)
Hehe. I know a lot of commerce for a science student....well


----------



## Tech.Masti (Nov 1, 2008)

Happy Birthday.....
  Have No idea about share market..... So i will suggest you to open your OWN saving bank account and keep 5k there for your own expense, and for balance,  make a FD of 20k.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 1, 2008)

guys guys guys!!!

investment at 14yrs?? Please give it a thought. He is not a poor kid from Old city (Hyderabad). His parents are rich and let him enjoy his life.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: Suggest a gadget <25k*



KPower Mania said:


> I have :-
> 
> Nokia E61i/6070/3110c
> PSP
> ...


Get a guitar. But yeah, LEARN IT WELL.

And happy birthday to ye.


----------



## Davidboon (Nov 1, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KPOWER MANIA , and have a HOT ROCKIN BIRTHDAY !!!!!!!!!! .


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 1, 2008)

And yeah, if you buy a guitar, first buy a cheap but good sounding 2k accoustic and see how well you fare for a month or two. Because you would look stupid if you discover after spending 25k that your mom makes better music cutting vegetables than while you play guitar


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 1, 2008)

Thats why I asked..... which brand ? Aria/Yamaha/Hobner


----------



## hullap (Nov 1, 2008)

```
_   _    _    ____  ______   __
| | | |  / \  |  _ \|  _ \ \ / /
| |_| | / _ \ | |_) | |_) \ V / 
|  _  |/ ___ \|  __/|  __/ | |  
|_| |_/_/   \_\_|   |_|    |_|  
                                
 ____ ___ ____ _____ _   _ ____    _ __   ___ _ _ _ _  __                 __
| __ )_ _|  _ \_   _| | | |  _ \  / \\ \ / / | | / / | \ \   _ __ ___    / /
|  _ \| || |_) || | | |_| | | | |/ _ \\ V /| | | | | |  \ \ | '_ ` _ \  / / 
| |_) | ||  _ < | | |  _  | |_| / ___ \| | |_|_|_| | |   \ \| | | | | |/ /  
|____/___|_| \_\|_| |_| |_|____/_/   \_\_| (_|_|_)_|_|    \_\_| |_| |_/_/
```


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 1, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Because *you would look stupid* if you discover after spending 25k that your mom makes better music cutting vegetables than while you play guitar


 
Don't worry he is not dumb & duffer.... m i write kpower


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 1, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Thats why I asked..... which brand ? Aria/Yamaha/Hobner


none. get a local kolkata based company's guitar like the ones you find in smaller shops. a medium sized steel string guitar should come at 2k to 2.5k. learn with it for a month or two. only if you become good enough with the basics, chords, etc do I advice you to go electric.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 1, 2008)

^^Which one do u play ? Bass or Electric. BTW, I wanna buy a good company guitar. 6-7k ones look nice.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Nov 1, 2008)

Happy birthday to the forum's top emo kid!


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 1, 2008)

Listen Kpower,
It doesnt matter how much you spend on a basic acoustic guitar as long as you are serious about it. Gautham has reinforced my suggestion that you should go for any local company's guitar and then enroll for some classes.
Ask for a "Basic Acoustic Guitar for beginners" at your local music shop, it should set you back by about 
3.5K (completely acoustic) 
or 
5K +amp charges extra (semi electric where you can select pickups, etc.)


----------



## krazzy (Nov 1, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## toofan (Nov 1, 2008)

Whats ur real name dear? 
Many many happy returns of the day kid.


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 1, 2008)

toofan.is.back said:


> Whats ur real name dear?
> Many many happy returns of the day kid.


Never ask that!


----------



## krates (Nov 1, 2008)

reminding you about the treat lolz 

ship some pizza hut pizza's to my home pming you my address  

itne gadget chote se ladke ke paas hai ..........  mummy 

you love a girl na

i got a better idea give that money to gunda logs tell them to bother your girl and when she gets annoyed you drove them away by some kicking and all


----------



## iMav (Nov 1, 2008)

Happy bday dude!


----------



## ico (Nov 1, 2008)

@krates
hahaha n00bish idea


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 1, 2008)

krates said:


> reminding you about the treat lolz
> 
> ship some pizza hut pizza's to my home pming you my address
> 
> ...



lol nice idea


----------



## krates (Nov 1, 2008)

^^^ yup it is a n00bish idea  ...................

woh gf par atka hai abhi kuch suggest karo bechare ko use patane ke liye


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 1, 2008)

Happy B'day dudes ..... 
and regarding Guitar ... i agree with these guys that for beginning ...dnt go for a costly guitar ... a local made Good accoustic Guitar will cost u 2-2.5k sumthing ....its shld be enuf for starting 2-3 months ... than u can step up gradually as u gain enuf knowledge about strings and chords ....

If u still insist ..then an entry level Hobner will set u back for 3-3.5k


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 1, 2008)

krates said:


> ^^^ yup it is a n00bish idea  ...................
> 
> woh gf par atka hai abhi kuch suggest karo bechare ko use patane ke liye



I left her...  wastage of time .


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 2, 2008)

Let gadgets be, go abroad, visit some nice places?


----------



## mrintech (Nov 2, 2008)

*www.spacepimping.com/graphics/myspace-happy-birthday-graphics/HappyBirthday56.gif





KPower Mania said:


> *Happy Birthday Kid!*




Tumne apne aap ko hi birthday wish kar liya 

Great  AAGe jaakar tum kuch karoge.... Kuki sab log karte hai


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 2, 2008)

^^Actually, you should have read who edited the post. Its written in little red letters beneath the post .



QwertyManiac said:


> Let gadgets be, go abroad, visit some nice places?



In 25k.... I dont think so. BTW, not bragging but I have already seen USA, Russia and Singapore plus Dubai.


----------



## mrintech (Nov 2, 2008)

Socho agar aisa hota to kya hota


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 2, 2008)

Happy birthday guys  Did I miss the party??!


----------



## blueshift (Nov 3, 2008)

Oh.. i never knew he changed his name here..
Belated Happy birthday!

So what did u purchased...finally?
The camcorder idea seems to be nice.


KPower Mania said:


> In 25k.... I dont think so. BTW, not bragging but I have already seen USA, Russia and Singapore plus Dubai.


Have you seen India?


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 3, 2008)

^^Yup...almost whole. Except the cold regions of North.

BTW, I bought an Aria guitar for 4k and X360 controller for 1.5k. I am still thinking what to do with the rest 15.5k. I really want HD4870 but is like 17.7k :O:O


----------



## toofan (Nov 3, 2008)

Then you are invited here in the cool hills of Himalayas any time. Do visit in December/January its snowfall time here.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 3, 2008)

beta testing said:


> Never ask that!


y...WTF...
SHud i change my profile name....if is dat so


----------

